# What's In Your Breakfast?



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 5, 2009)

I want to know what you have for breakfast!

Remember, if it doesn't include BACON then it doesn't count 

Here's what I have:

-2 cups of extremely strong ground coffee, 2 sugars, dash of milk
-2/4 bits of Walls Smoked BACON, depending on how hungry I am
-2 fried (Free Range!) eggs, gooey yolk
-2 bits of white bread toast and spread
-lashings of HP sauce mmm
-beans at weekends if I feel like it

POST PICS OF YOUR BREAKFAST!

Breakfast


----------



## AySay (Apr 5, 2009)

my 10:30 breakfast is 2 slices of pizza (with an assload of meat, including bacon )
Its all i got time for in between classes at Uni...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 5, 2009)

1 breaded chicken patty 
2 slices of toasted bread
3 eggs
ranch sauce
using one egg to put in and make a chick n egg sandwich. then the other two are just eggs. 

gross i know but i facking love me some chicken n eggs


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 7, 2009)

Who has time for breakfast?


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been eating these lately, and they're pretty good!







Or sometimes these...






Or even sometimes one of these






With a






or a 






But nothing beats a Taylor Ham, Egg, and Cheese!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> Who has time for breakfast?



...everyone else in this thread...


----------



## liamh (Apr 7, 2009)

(no milk)


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a bowl of high carbohydates and protein with fiber. I get that through organic whole oatmeal with flax oil and grounded flax seeds. I also include a slice, sometimes two with crunchy peanut butter. Sometimes I add a big cup of blended mixed forzen berries and protien powder. If I eat lot's of this in the early morning of 4-6 I feel like napping after the big meal. To prevent this, I eat a small portion.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Remember, if it doesn't include BACON then it doesn't count


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 7, 2009)

Whoop's I forget the bacon every morning, cause I'm vegetarian. lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2009)

fair play, I used to be vegetarian until a few years ago.

I'm glad I'm not anymore though!


----------



## budda (Apr 7, 2009)

1 bowl of 2 scoops raisin bran, a 2-4 egg-white omelette with cheese, green pepper and green onion, a glass of milk, my multivitamin, and an apple.

I'm a healthy son of a gun


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 7, 2009)

I never eat breakfast. Come to think of it, half the people I know don't bother.


----------



## Jason (Apr 7, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I never eat breakfast. Come to think of it, half the people I know don't bother.



cause you weigh 90lbs..


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jason said:


> cause you weigh 90lbs..


Even when I was eating regularly, I never ate breakfast. I always found it difficult to eat in the mornings, I don't really know why. I know quite a few people who are the same, which is why I was surprised by the amount of people on here that always seem to have a substantial meal. 

And I'm not 90lbs  I'm 104 or something.


----------



## budda (Apr 8, 2009)

even if i dont want to eat breakfast, i pound it down. I know it's good for me


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 8, 2009)

They come in little packs of two, I have a pack and a few gulps of any not-from-concentrate orange juice straight from the carton each morning during the week.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 8, 2009)

Usually just coffee and maybe a granola bar or a muffin.
I'm not usually very hungry when I get up. I'm not a morning person.
Sometimes I deven feel a little bit nauseous when I wake up.
I know breakfast is good for you, but I can't have a full meal first thing in the morning.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Apr 8, 2009)

While at uni, i'll have time for a few rounds of toast, either with melted cheese or some bacon on the rarity that i actually have some. Oh and a cup of tea sets the day off well.

Now i'm at home, it's normally a bowl of whatever cereal we have, juice, toast and possibly leftover pizza or something that might be in the fridge.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 8, 2009)

I was being a lazy fucker thismorning so I just grabbed a scotch egg  Badass


----------



## Anton (Apr 8, 2009)

Weight gainer shake,Some fruits and some tea..a lot of times I'll add like a tuna sandwich or something similar


----------



## Tiger (Apr 8, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> They come in little packs of two, I have a pack and a few gulps of any not-from-concentrate orange juice straight from the carton each morning during the week.



Yea those things are horrifically high in fat.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 8, 2009)

fat = flavor

Besides I'm 5'11" 150 lbs and have low blood pressure, low cholesterol, blah blah blah.


----------



## klutvott (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't eat very much for breakfast. I just grab some yoghurt or bananas before i go to school and eat it during the first class.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 8, 2009)

Weekdays: Protein shake + quark + bowl of oatmeal with a TON of cinnamon and honey I also neck a 200mg caffeine tablet with a cup of tea, somedays if I get up late and I'm feeling lazy I just bang everything except the Caff tab and tea in a blender and drink it.

Weekends when I'm skint: Scottish square sausage + eggs + bratwurst + plenty of mustard + occasionally some streaky bacon, my family heritage is German+Scottish+Jamaican and this breakfast almost covers it so I'm trying my best to work something Jamaican into it right now.

Weekends when I'm flush with cash: Steak and eggs!  Seriously guys this is the breakfast of muthafucking kings and annihilates EVERYTHING nothing beats a huge steak slathered in black pepper + chilli sauce with some fried eggs and mushrooms on the side.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 8, 2009)

At the moment, those weird, tasteless bricks of un-flavour are my breakfast. Usually i dont eat breakfast cos it makes my stomach heave that early in the morning, but recently they've been going alright


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 8, 2009)

Cereal every day for weekdays then waffles for saturday's sometimes or i have bacon, toast, eggs, and sometimes sausages.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 8, 2009)

I could go for some bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, egg and sausages for lunch


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 8, 2009)

indonesian baby fetuses... i eat four daily. it's good for the hands.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 8, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> indonesian baby fetuses... i eat four daily. it's good for the hands.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 8, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> fat = flavor
> 
> Besides I'm 5'11" 150 lbs and have low blood pressure, low cholesterol, blah blah blah.



careful, my friend. you may turn out to be a fat old man w/ high blood pressure and cholesterol. and let's face it, old people tend to have their share of health problems anyway... just my 2 pennies...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 8, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> fat = flavor
> 
> Besides I'm 5'11" 150 lbs and have low blood pressure, low cholesterol, blah blah blah.



Yea let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2009)

2 sandwiches and tea  
Sometimes 3 sandwiches 

or porridge (mmmm Oats )


----------



## Spondus (Apr 9, 2009)

coffee, too much coffee


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 9, 2009)

^ i can't drink coffee. it makes me feel all jittery. plus i have a bad kidney condition that runs in my family and i think large doses of caffeine are really bad for that.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 9, 2009)

My breakfast right this minute: Bagel, banana, orangejuice, my 3 fish oil pills, two slices of whole wheat bread, 30 minutes later my NOxplode.


----------



## Jason (Apr 9, 2009)

Tiger said:


> My breakfast right this minute: Bagel, banana, orangejuice, my 3 fish oil pills, two slices of whole wheat bread, 30 minutes later my NOxplode.



Carbs carbs and carbs  Were is the protein?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 9, 2009)

Theres a little in the bagel and banana. Im in the last stages of my Warning Order, so every run is 6 miles long and its almost always preceded by my swimming and PT. After all of that I get more carbs (usually some chocolate milk or one of Tess' Slimfast) to refuel for the next day, and for the rest of the day I graze on protein.

_NUTRIENT INTAKE

Carbohydrates 50-70&#37; of calories

Protein 10-15% of calories

Fats 20-30% of calories

You want to reduce cholesterol intake, found in animal fats and even fish. You need at least 3500-4000 calories per day._


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Right now I'm going to be having Bacon/Eggs/Hashbrowns. You guys got me into bacon too much now. Along with that an ice cold energy drink. Not really breakfast though since it's almost 2 o'clock. *Breakfast for lunch anyone? *


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 9, 2009)

PlagueX1 said:


> Right now I'm going to be having Bacon/Eggs/Hashbrowns. You guys got me into bacon too much now. Along with that an ice cold energy drink. Not really breakfast though since it's almost 2 o'clock. *Breakfast for lunch anyone? *



breakfast all the time!


----------



## Jason (Apr 9, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Theres a little in the bagel and banana. Im in the last stages of my Warning Order, so every run is 6 miles long and its almost always preceded by my swimming and PT. After all of that I get more carbs (usually some chocolate milk or one of Tess' Slimfast) to refuel for the next day, and for the rest of the day I graze on protein.
> 
> _NUTRIENT INTAKE
> 
> ...



The protein found in the bagel and banana do not have the aminos to be used like a protein. There for its burned up like a carb or a fat. fwiw.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh Im not worried about it. I shoot for 100 grams a day and thats a piece of cake. I knock that out with the sandwhiches I make and cans of tuna, usually I get a salmon fillet about 4 times a week.

Speaking of which, this gave me a mad upset stomach the next day, but I wrapped a big salmon fillet in bacon (I would like to point out that this is not because of this forum's hardon for it, but because I wanted to try it) and put onions asparagus and mushrooms in between the bacon and fish, then I george foreman grilled it. It was delicious.

Shit my brains out the next day though, my body has no tolerance for greasy food every since it got cut out of the diet.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2009)

I sniff a line of bacon every morning.


Nah, normally I only have time for a cup of tea (cos I'm well English like that), but if its a weekend maybe something on toast or anything capable of destroying my arteries.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 10, 2009)

cream chipped beef anyone...?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 10, 2009)

A Protein Shake or a weightgainer shake and some fruits, that's all.
No bacon, I'm a vegetarian (since 18 years and I'll become 21 in July)


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 10, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> cream chipped beef anyone...?



Oh Yes!! 
SOS (SH*t on a Shingle)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 10, 2009)

hehe... i used to eat that shit like nobody's business when i was a kid.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 10, 2009)

While we're taking smug shots at people's lifestyles, I'll bite.



Tiger said:


> ...so every run is 6 miles long and its almost always preceded by my swimming and PT...[/I]



Let me know how that works out for you when your entire lower body needs to be replaced at 60.


----------



## Jason (Apr 10, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> While we're taking smug shots at people's lifestyles, I'll bite.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how that works out for you when your entire lower body needs to be replaced at 60.



yeah.. I guess training to be a navy seal is dumb, huh?


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 11, 2009)

Depends on the person I guess. I have no interest in being a casualty so it would be for me.

The point was that he's just as likely to feel negative effects of his choices as I am, perhaps even more given he's working a job which demands risking life and limb (and possibly witnessing/causing death of others) on a daily basis... I think that carries a _slightly _higher risk of screwing a person up than eating a high fat breakfast.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Depends on the person I guess. I have no interest in being a casualty so it would be for me.
> 
> The point was that he's just as likely to feel negative effects of his choices as I am, perhaps even more given he's working a job which demands risking life and limb (and possibly witnessing/causing death of others) on a daily basis... I think that carries a _slightly _higher risk of screwing a person up than eating a high fat breakfast.



Well, for one, I'd rather go down doing what I love and protecting others than kick it from a heart attack on the toilet.

And if the negative effects you refer to are feeling like superman every day, then yea I experience that after each workout. Its miserable.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd be miserable doing what you're doing and you would apparently be miserable doing what I do. We're both likely to have health problems if we continue to do what we're doing forever, however we're both young enough that we're fine. In a sense we're very similar... Why come in and knock my unhealthy decisions when yours carry at least as much danger?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> yeah.. I guess training to be a navy seal is dumb, huh?



i mean seriously... who would want to work out and be in shape? that's absolutely ridiculous...


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Apr 11, 2009)

I usually have about 46 bowls of Honey Bunches of Oats. I love that shit. Sometimes if i feel like taking a few minutes and cooking, french toast, the thickest sliced bacon I can find and 2-3 eggs (like this morning).


----------



## budda (Apr 12, 2009)

im so damn glad i cut back on my bread intake, i contribute my increased health to that 

always need moar veggies though, always.. i never eat enough fruits and veggies in the day


----------



## jackalope (Apr 14, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Depends on the person I guess. I have no interest in being a casualty so it would be for me.
> 
> The point was that he's just as likely to feel negative effects of his choices as I am, perhaps even more given he's working a job which demands risking life and limb (and possibly witnessing/causing death of others) on a daily basis... I think that carries a _slightly _higher risk of screwing a person up than eating a high fat breakfast.





LOL....u mad?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 14, 2009)

Yea I wasnt going to bother with that.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 14, 2009)

I had breakfast this morning for the first time in about two years. I don't know if I counts because it was noon and I hadn't eaten since the same time yesterday, but oh well.

Made myself three rashers of bacom, scrambled eggs and some beans on toast with a coffee. I only ate about half of it cos I felt sick, but it felt nice to cook up something. I gave the rest to my brother, he destroyed it


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 14, 2009)

jackalope said:


> LOL....u mad?



Show how anything I said is wrong... I dare you.


----------



## Jason (Apr 14, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Show how anything I said is wrong... I dare you.



shut the fuck up. I'm so sick and tired of all you new guys as of late bitching like women lately. all you fucks need to go back to HC. 




now go ahead and neg rep me.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh fuck off. 

I answered the original thread question and got blasted for my response and am continuing to get blasted for defending myself.

If you have a problem with the content of my posts, then address that content instead of making some asshole generalization. I haven't left anyone negative reps for anything, but your post here deserves one if I cared about that sort of thing.


----------



## Jason (Apr 14, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Oh fuck off.
> 
> I answered the original thread question and got blasted for my response and am continuing to get blasted for defending myself.
> 
> If you have a problem with the content of my posts, then address that content instead of making some asshole generalization. I haven't left anyone negative reps for anything, but your post here deserves one if I cared about that sort of thing.



suck it newbie. I adressed your post and lumped it in with everyone else.

your the one trying to start shit with another shithead by saying I dare you to.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 14, 2009)

You didn't address anything. You made a lame sarcastic comment, completely avoiding the discussion.

I am indeed trying to start "shit" if by "shit" you mean an actual _discussion_ on a _discussion forum_... I "dared" the little guy to actually participate in discussion instead of making a worthless post. ZOMG I R TEH NOOB



ps - grats on being the first person I've neg repped!


----------



## jackalope (Apr 15, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> You didn't address anything. You made a lame sarcastic comment, completely avoiding the discussion.
> 
> I am indeed trying to start "shit" if by "shit" you mean an actual _discussion_ on a _discussion forum_... I "dared" the little guy to actually participate in discussion instead of making a worthless post. ZOMG I R TEH NOOB
> 
> ...




But you aren't trying to start a discussion....you're just arguing for arguments sake. There are people here who clearly know A LOT more than you about health, fitness, nutrtion, diet, etc. etc.
You want proof your diet/exercise regiment will fail you long before Tiger's will fail him? Go ASK YOUR DOCTOR, IDIOT.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah my lifestyle of moderation is way less sustainable than his lifestyle of extremes. 

Are you actually arguing that it is possible to keep up that brutal training regimen at 60 years old? "LOL....u mad?"


----------



## Tiger (Apr 15, 2009)

Not to be a dick, but yea, there are old-ass long distance runners out there.  And way more long distance swimmers, shit that 60 something lady just swam the Atlantic ocean. One of my heros Mikio Yahara has been kicking it well into his 60's.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 15, 2009)

can't we all just get along???


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 15, 2009)

It wouldn't be the internet if we all got along.

Tiger - You're right that there are people who do somewhat similar things at older ages, but I was under the assumption that SEAL training is way harder. Isn't the maximum age to become a SEAL like 28 or 30 and only males are allowed?


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> can't we all just get along???



+1

Thought this was supposed to be about what we eat for breakfast, not what we can argue about in our breakfast.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 15, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> It wouldn't be the internet if we all got along.
> 
> Tiger - You're right that there are people who do somewhat similar things at older ages, but I was under the assumption that SEAL training is way harder. Isn't the maximum age to become a SEAL like 28 or 30 and only males are allowed?



Yea man. But training is only 2 years, and its done to make it so miserable that you quit...after that I 'chill' out in a sense and just have to be in shape to be an operator. Its not a lifetime of torture.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 15, 2009)

It's cool. I hope you make it through alright. We've been arguing over nothing - just some poor communication combined with different assumptions.

I love that I get to sit on my ass and daytrade while others bust their asses in the military...


----------



## Tiger (Apr 15, 2009)

Im not doing it for money. I cant think of a better way to live.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 15, 2009)

i enjoy mcgriddles...


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh I didn't mean to imply that you would do it for money, that would be insane. I meant it in the "I'm glad you're doing it so that I don't have to do it myself" sense.

McGriddles are the breakfast equivalent of heroin. They are WAY too good.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 28, 2009)

Back on topic, I eat something different every day but 5/7 it includes bacon, eggs and bread.


----------



## Origins (Apr 28, 2009)

- can of beans
- 2 eggs
- salmon or chicken
- bread with cheese
- banana or apple
- glass of milk


----------



## lava (Apr 28, 2009)

- A large bowl of healthy cereal (<25g carbs, <10g sugar)
- A piece of fruit like a banana or an orange
- A glass of water
- A cup of green tea with a little stevia in it


----------



## Harry (Apr 29, 2009)

Usually just a big bowl of decent healthy cereal, with milk, nothing else really.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

I had McDonald's breakfast for the first time ever on Saturday. I had a sausage and egg McMuffin, it was greasy as hell but it tasted epic


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 30, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Back on topic, I eat something different every day but 5/7 it includes bacon, eggs and bread.



Yea let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## El Caco (May 1, 2009)

Yea let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Harry (May 1, 2009)

I probably should add some juice to my mornings.


----------



## Stitch (May 1, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Yea let me know how that works out for you.



YES!


----------



## Harry (May 3, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Yea let me know how that works out for you.



Lmao


----------



## troyguitar (May 4, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Yea let me know how that works out for you.





troyguitar said:


> Yea let me know how that works out for you.





s7eve said:


> Yea let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## El Caco (May 4, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> They come in little packs of two, I have a pack and a few gulps of any not-from-concentrate orange juice straight from the carton each morning during the week.





Tiger said:


> Yea those things are horrifically high in fat.



True.



troyguitar said:


> fat = flavor
> 
> Besides I'm 5'11" 150 lbs and have low blood pressure, low cholesterol, blah blah blah.



A bit touchy but no prob



Tiger said:


> Yea let me know how that works out for you.



Up to this point the conversation is fine. But you had to come back and be a dick.



troyguitar said:


> While we're taking smug shots at people's lifestyles, I'll bite.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how that works out for you when your entire lower body needs to be replaced at 60.



And then we get all this crap



Jason said:


> yeah.. I guess training to be a navy seal is dumb, huh?





troyguitar said:


> Depends on the person I guess. I have no interest in being a casualty so it would be for me.
> 
> The point was that he's just as likely to feel negative effects of his choices as I am, perhaps even more given he's working a job which demands risking life and limb (and possibly witnessing/causing death of others) on a daily basis... I think that carries a _slightly _higher risk of screwing a person up than eating a high fat breakfast.





Tiger said:


> Well, for one, I'd rather go down doing what I love and protecting others than kick it from a heart attack on the toilet.
> 
> And if the negative effects you refer to are feeling like superman every day, then yea I experience that after each workout. Its miserable.





troyguitar said:


> I'd be miserable doing what you're doing and you would apparently be miserable doing what I do. We're both likely to have health problems if we continue to do what we're doing forever, however we're both young enough that we're fine. In a sense we're very similar... Why come in and knock my unhealthy decisions when yours carry at least as much danger?





Konfyouzd said:


> i mean seriously... who would want to work out and be in shape? that's absolutely ridiculous...





jackalope said:


> LOL....u mad?





Tiger said:


> Yea I wasnt going to bother with that.





troyguitar said:


> Show how anything I said is wrong... I dare you.





Jason said:


> shut the duck up. I'm so sick and tired of all you new guys as of late bitching like women lately. all you fucks need to go back to HC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





troyguitar said:


> Oh fuck off.
> 
> I answered the original thread question and got blasted for my response and am continuing to get blasted for defending myself.
> 
> If you have a problem with the content of my posts, then address that content instead of making some asshole generalization. I haven't left anyone negative reps for anything, but your post here deserves one if I cared about that sort of thing.





Jason said:


> suck it newbie. I adressed your post and lumped it in with everyone else.
> 
> your the one trying to start shit with another shithead by saying I dare you to.





troyguitar said:


> You didn't address anything. You made a lame sarcastic comment, completely avoiding the discussion.
> 
> I am indeed trying to start "shit" if by "shit" you mean an actual _discussion_ on a _discussion forum_... I "dared" the little guy to actually participate in discussion instead of making a worthless post. ZOMG I R TEH NOOB
> 
> ...





jackalope said:


> But you aren't trying to start a discussion....you're just arguing for arguments sake. There are people here who clearly know A LOT more than you about health, fitness, nutrtion, diet, etc. etc.
> You want proof your diet/exercise regiment will fail you long before Tiger's will fail him? Go ASK YOUR DOCTOR, IDIOT.





troyguitar said:


> Yeah my lifestyle of moderation is way less sustainable than his lifestyle of extremes.
> 
> Are you actually arguing that it is possible to keep up that brutal training regimen at 60 years old? "LOL....u mad?"





Tiger said:


> Not to be a dick, but yea, there are old-ass long distance runners out there.  And way more long distance swimmers, shit that 60 something lady just swam the Atlantic ocean. One of my heros Mikio Yahara has been kicking it well into his 60's.





Konfyouzd said:


> can't we all just get along???





troyguitar said:


> It wouldn't be the internet if we all got along.
> 
> Tiger - You're right that there are people who do somewhat similar things at older ages, but I was under the assumption that SEAL training is way harder. Isn't the maximum age to become a SEAL like 28 or 30 and only males are allowed?





PlagueX1 said:


> +1
> 
> Thought this was supposed to be about what we eat for breakfast, not what we can argue about in our breakfast.





Tiger said:


> Yea man. But training is only 2 years, and its done to make it so miserable that you quit...after that I 'chill' out in a sense and just have to be in shape to be an operator. Its not a lifetime of torture.





troyguitar said:


> It's cool. I hope you make it through alright. We've been arguing over nothing - just some poor communication combined with different assumptions.
> 
> I love that I get to sit on my ass and daytrade while others bust their asses in the military...





Tiger said:


> Im not doing it for money. I cant think of a better way to live.






troyguitar said:


> Oh I didn't mean to imply that you would do it for money, that would be insane. I meant it in the "I'm glad you're doing it so that I don't have to do it myself" sense.
> 
> McGriddles are the breakfast equivalent of heroin. They are WAY too good.



I was going to ban you here, even a VIP tried to tell you to pull your head in and you told him to fuck off, but I thought I would let it go and pull the thread back on topic



s7eve said:


> Back on topic, I eat something different every day but 5/7 it includes bacon, eggs and bread.



But no you have to be a dick, you can't let things go and bring me into it



troyguitar said:


> Yea let me know how that works out for you.



So you got banned for a day, I tried to explain this to you in the PM I sent but you cant move on and here you are dragging it out. So you can have another 2 days. Bye


----------



## Jason (May 5, 2009)

Steve is da man for two reasons. first he is an Aussie and second he is Aussie


----------



## Jason (May 5, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Yea let me know how that works out for you.



you're an idiot  this isn't hc stop being a wise ass.


----------



## -K4G- (May 7, 2009)

hmm..

9.00am: Protein shake.

10.00am: Something light(2 slices of wholewheat bread with peanut butter) or digestive biscuits with nuts and milk/yogurt. And either orange or carrot juice.


----------



## heavy7-665 (May 7, 2009)

Ive learned over my few years here when jason or steve say something, its time to shut the hell up and listen.

Now,

either a poptart w/ milk.
or a salad.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 7, 2009)

jesus christ guys, all I wanted to know is what people ate for breakfast


----------



## heavy7-665 (May 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> jesus christ guys, all I wanted to know is what people ate for breakfast



i know. -movie trailer voice- i thought this was a safe thread. i was wrong


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 7, 2009)

heavy7-665 said:


> i know. -movie trailer voice- i thought this was a safe thread. i was wrong


----------



## heavy7-665 (May 7, 2009)

but things are getting bad lately


----------



## Nick (May 7, 2009)

Tiger said:


> And if the negative effects you refer to are feeling like superman every day, then yea I experience that after each workout. Its miserable.



epic fail 

i pretty much agree with what your saying but you lost credibility with that post.

some info for both you guys though. Its 'free radicals' that cause death in humans and these said free radicals are brought about by doing ANYTHING eating sleeping running playing video games, having sex, anything. There was a guy who wanted to test how long a human could live and to do this he ate the bare minimum of everything and did absolutley fuck all. 

so eat cookies or run on a treadmill, your fucking yourself either way.

Generally people who like myself choose to work out/play sport and run etc will have a better quality of life but it has nothing to do with how quickly that life ends unless your eating to excess and actually causing yourself harm (this doesnt include having cupcakes for breakfast)


----------



## Æxitosus (May 7, 2009)

I seriously haven't eaten breakfast in at least a year. 

weekdays, when i go to school, I don't get hungry until about 10:30 ish, same applies for working in the summer

weekends, I'm not out of bed until at least noon.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 7, 2009)

Æxitosus;1496731 said:


> I seriously haven't eaten breakfast in at least a year.
> 
> weekdays, when i go to school, I don't get hungry until about 10:30 ish, same applies for working in the summer
> 
> weekends, I'm not out of bed until at least noon.



dude I was the same when I was in school.

wait til you're in full time work, you'll be starving in the mornings!

props on The Ocean Collective quote by the way


----------



## Jason (May 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> jesus christ guys, all I wanted to know is what people ate for breakfast



YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP!! THIS IS WHAT YOU GET FOR ASKING QUESTIONS!!


 I kid I kid..

Actually for breakfast it is a few different things. Either eggs/oatmeal or a protein shake or sometimes a sandwich


----------



## MikeH (Jul 6, 2009)

Cinnamon Raisin Bagels w/ Philadelphia Light cream cheese


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 6, 2009)

Of all the threads to drag back into existence... 

Only Scar Symmetry could start a "what do you have for breakflast" thread that spirals into WWIII. 

That *does* look tasty.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 6, 2009)

hey don't look at me


----------

